# muzzleloader question



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i am going to try muzzleloader hunting for the first time this year. i just bought a thompson center omega 50 cal. and my question is what grain bullets should i use and how many grains of powder also.

i plan on using the new 777 pyrodex pellets. was also wondering if anyone has any experience with the new TC shockwave bullets. thanks for the replys in advance.


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

Great choice in a gun! I shoot 2)50 grain 777 pellets with a 220 or 260 grain Precision Rifle Dead Center. Works great and seems to be great plenty in the power department for deer. The TC shockwaves look impressive and are very available...try them. My only advice is to bu :sniper: y the TC prewetted patches and dry patches. Wring out the whole gob so they are just damp. Run a wet patch and then a dry patch in between EVERY shot. Use stutter strokes especially in cold weather so you don't get the rod stuck. Buy a Prcision Rifle Super Rat jag. It has a roating tip so you don't spin out the sabot on the rifling and is recessed properly so you don't screw up the plastic bullet noses. Good Luck.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Amazingly, you picked the EXACT set up I did this year. 2- 50 grain 777 pellets, and 250 grain Shockwaves. Out of the box @ 100 yards I was 6 inches left and dead on height wise. A little adjustment, and I ended up putting the following 6 shots into a circle about the size of the bottom ofa large coffee can. When I looked @ the back of the plywood, it didn't appear that any of the slugs were tumbling at all. Good luck this year! :beer:


----------



## SMOKEPOLE (Nov 24, 2004)

Great choice in gun I my self have got a T/C New Englander, T/C Kentucky and my newest a T/C Encore 50x209 Mag. I'll tell you what in the Encore i shoot 2 triple 7's and the 250 grain shockwaves. If you take a look in the operation manual theres a ballastics chart that shows the different combos in bullet weight vs powder weight and it shows bullet drop at 50,100, and 200 yds. So you should be able to match your load to your type of hunting. Also, had a second season doe tag which i filled using the encore 2 777's and 250 shockwave, 105 yds. stopped her in her tracks couldn't be happier. Let us know what works best for You. Cannot wait until friday at noon Lookin' for grandpa buck, Best of luck


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

I use all three 50 gr 777 pellets in my Omega with a Hornady 250 grain sabots and it works great!!! :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ryan

I shoot a Thompson Center System One. I have tried the pellets, but I think duration of ignition is longer. At least that is why I think the group isn't quite as good as Pyrodex Select. I have tried black powder, and most of the substitutes. The 777 is good, but the barrel is dry and follow up shots are hared to seat. Pyrodex on the other hand I have shot 50 to 60 rounds without cleaning. Some may say I would get better accuracy if I cleaned more often, but in 1983 I used Pistol Pyrodex in my Thompson Center Hawken and shot the entire North Dakota muzzleloader tournament and never cleaned my rifle. I took first place.

This season I will be shooting 120 grains of Pyrodex select, in my System One, behind the 250 gr Shock Wave. I decided the 250 was the best compromise between the 200, 250, and 300. Better ballistic coefficient than the 200, and better velocity than the 300. Sighted in at 100 I can hold on the back of a deer at 200 and drop into the lower chest.

Be sure to buy the special bullet seater for the Shock Wave. If you use the same as for round balls you will damage the ballistic tip and forward jacket of the Shock Wave. I used a rotary file on my drill press to shape a couple of brass cleaning jags.


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

I would be interested in the performance of the Shockwaves this year on deer. I used Power Belts but they were too soft. No exit hole thru the chest on a 100 pound doe. The slug was a big flat quarter. I want 2 leak holes! My son shot a doe last night with the Precision Rifle Dead Centers. The shot was so low I did not get a good test.


----------



## Gary (Sep 29, 2004)

In October I witnessed a guy shoot 3 shots at 100 yards using 90 grains of Swiss black powder and a Barnes 250 grain Expander MZ bullet in an Austin & Halleck muzzleloader. The group measured center to center 5/16 of an inch for the two farthest apart shots. He is better than an average shot though as he shoots for the factory team. I used that combination on a doe and it did an awesome job. I did not weigh the bullet but expansion was perfect and it did not look like anything was missing.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks for all the replys guys. right now i'm using the t/c mag hollow point sabots with 2 50 grain 777 pellets. i shot a smaller doe yesterday and she dropped in her tracks. i didn't even have to change the sight on the gun. it shot perfect for me right out of the box. i too noticed that it is very difficult to get follow up shots down the barrel using the 777 pellets.


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

I spoke to a guy at the shooting range who keeps a quick loader tube with a couple pellets and a PowerBelt handy for follow up shots. He shoots Shockwaves as his primary load but uses the PB because they load easy dirty in a rush...wounded animal etc. Said they shoot very close to his Shockwaves. I am going to try this scheme with 777.


----------

